# Raccourci clavier pour afficher le bureau



## HenryP (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour.
Je cherche le raccourci clavier pour afficher le bureau lorsque j'ai déjà une ou plusieurs pages ouvertes.
Il y a bien dans la liste des raccourcis "pomme+maj+D'' mais sans réaction sur mon écran ?
Je suis sous Mac OS X Lion. 
Merci pour une réponse à cette question.


----------



## Larme (11 Juillet 2012)

Raccourci : _Fn_+_F11_ ou _F11_ tout seul (dépendant de ce que tu as mis pour les Fx)...
C'est dans _Pomme/Préférences Système/Clavier/Raccourcis Clavier/Mission Control : Afficher le Bureau_.

Si tu as un le trackpad d'Apple, le geste, c'est une sorte d'étoile avec tes doigts qui s'ouvre vers l'extérieur.
_Pomme/Préférences Système/Trackpad/Gestes supplémentaires : Afficher le Bureau_.


----------



## HenryP (11 Juillet 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Raccourci : _Fn_+_F11_ ou _F11_ tout seul (dépendant de ce que tu as mis pour les Fx)...
> C'est dans _Pomme/Préférences Système/Clavier/Raccourcis Clavier/Mission Control : Afficher le Bureau_.
> 
> Si tu as un le trackpad d'Apple, le geste, c'est une sorte d'étoile avec tes doigts qui s'ouvre vers l'extérieur.
> _Pomme/Préférences Système/Trackpad/Gestes supplémentaires : Afficher le Bureau_.



j'y suis allé dans Mission Control où il y a bien F11 pour afficher le bureau, mais F11 tout seul augmente le volume. Avec fn + F11 ça marche.  Je te remercie pour ton aide.


----------



## Larme (11 Juillet 2012)

En fait, pour avoir F11 avec ta configuration, il faut appuyer sur Fn en même temps...
Sinon, tu as la surouche avec les p'tits dessins d'Apple sur les touches...
Pour avoir l'inverse, c'est à dire préférer l'utilisation des Fx à la place des touches de contrôle, il faut aller dans 
_Pomme/Préférences Système/Clavier/Clavier_ et cocher _Utiliser les touches F1, f2 [...] fonction standard_


----------

